# Do you know anyone, personally, who has the virus?



## Ronni (Apr 1, 2020)

I know @hollydolly and her hubs actually became infected. And @old medic has been exposed. No one I actually know, as far as I am aware, has the virus.

I have friends who have friends or family who have contracted it, and one of our extended family members was exposed, but 17 days later has no symptoms nor does anyone he lives with. That’s as close as I’ve come so far.

You?


----------



## Pecos (Apr 1, 2020)

No, at least for now. Thank God!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

Not so far - knock wood!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

yes me and hubs of course.... but today I went to the nearest  pharmacy to collect my regular prescription and they were only allowing one in and one out, so although we stood more than 6 feet apart in a queue outside.., the  woman closest to me  started a convo , and told me that a lady in the road next to mine has died ( they are small roads so most people know or are aware of each other ,) but  I didn't know the deceased  lady , ..however when  you've just been through it yourself as we have , it does shake one, to hear that someone very close by has died from it...


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 1, 2020)

No, no one I know personally.  @hollydolly  sorry to hear you and your husband has it.. do you guys have any idea how you contacted the virus.  Not sure if you already posted about it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> No, no one I know personally.  @hollydolly  sorry to hear you and your husband has it.. do you guys have any idea how you contacted the virus.  Not sure if you already posted about it.


 I have already posted about it... but  we think that my husband gave it to me, although I was the one to show the symptoms first before him

. I hadn't been out of the house  for some time before I went down with it, whereas he was going to work every day and working with a myriad of people, and he remembers someone at work kept popping into his office  who was   sweating buckets and clearly not looking great  but as he had his gym equipment with him, my o/h thought  the other guy was just sweating from a hard workout,  so he feels that his work colleague is who passed it to him... and then o/h  passed it to me before showing any symptoms himself ....and although I was really poorly the first whole day..really poorly....  My o/h succumbed to it 2 days  after me and was hit much harder by it...and now 10 days on he's still not recovered completely...


----------



## Marlene (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes, both of my sons.  One is mostly recovered.  The other one is isolated at home and seems to be recovering although I was extremely worried for a bit.  Both work in jobs where they are in contact with people from all over - my son who is retired from the Navy, still works on base in Norfolk teaching at St. Leo University.  My other son is a sound engineer in the music industry.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2020)

No, although my son was exposed but does not have it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)

Nobody I know.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have already posted about it... but  we think that my husband gave it to me, although I was the one to show the symptoms first before him
> 
> . I hadn't been out of the house  for some time before I went down with it, whereas he was going to work every day and working with a myriad of people, and he remembers someone at work kept popping into his office  who was   sweating buckets and clearly not looking great  but as he had his gym equipment with him, my o/h thought  the other guy was just sweating from a hard workout,  so he feels that his work colleague is who passed it to him... and then o/h  passed it to me before showing any symptoms himself ....and although I was really poorly the first whole day..really poorly....  My o/h succumbed to it 2 days  after me and was hit much harder by it...and now 10 days on he's still not recovered completely...



 God Bless YOU and Your Hubby... Feel better soon!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes me and hubs of course.... but today I went to the nearest  pharmacy to collect my regular prescription and they were only allowing one in and one out, so although we stood more than 6 feet apart in a queue outside.., the  woman closest to me  started a convo , and told me that a lady in the road next to mine has died ( they are small roads so most people know or are aware of each other ,) but  I didn't know the deceased  lady , ..however when  you've just been through it yourself as we have , it does shake one, to hear that someone very close by has died from it...


That is too close to home   Take care, both you and your hubby


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2020)

Not that I know of.....


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 1, 2020)

No one yet but both my sons work at a grocery store (part-time).


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2020)

No,......not yet.


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have already posted about it... but  we think that my husband gave it to me, although I was the one to show the symptoms first before him
> 
> . I hadn't been out of the house  for some time before I went down with it, whereas he was going to work every day and working with a myriad of people, and he remembers someone at work kept popping into his office  who was   sweating buckets and clearly not looking great  but as he had his gym equipment with him, my o/h thought  the other guy was just sweating from a hard workout,  so he feels that his work colleague is who passed it to him... and then o/h  passed it to me before showing any symptoms himself ....and although I was really poorly the first whole day..really poorly....  My o/h succumbed to it 2 days  after me and was hit much harder by it...and now 10 days on he's still not recovered completely...


Oh wow!!!   Unfortunately my hubby is not able to work from home but he has a staff of 3 guys on his shift..  He keeps his area pretty sanitized.  You and hubby stay safe.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 1, 2020)

Its a no for me so far....


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 1, 2020)

*No one in my life, thankfully.  Though, a friend is concerned, as she works in the medical field, and her daughter is diabetic. Her daughter lives with her, so she is trying hard to keep the house clean, and doing her best to keep her distance from her daughter.  Sad.

@hollydolly hope you and your husband are well soon.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2020)

I don't know anyone personally who has the virus.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

No, not that I know of.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 2, 2020)

No one that I know has or suspects they have the virus.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)

I met one of the doctors who came down with the virus but that was over two decades ago. He was a nice man and apparently loved at the hospital where he works so I'm glad he's now recovering. I hope I can answer no to this.  The mother of two of my grandchildren was exposed as was my niece. They are self quarantining, so time will tell.  So far they are asymptomatic, thank God.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 2, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I met one of the doctors who came down with the virus but that was over two decades ago. He was a nice man and apparently loved at the hospital where he works so I'm glad he's now recovering. I hope I can answer no to this.  The mother of two of my grandchildren was exposed as was my niece. They are self quarantining, so time will tell.  So far they are asymptomatic, thank God.



I will pray for your family members.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)

Hoping they'll be ok, Diva.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I will pray for your family members.





RadishRose said:


> Hoping they'll be ok, Diva.


Thank you so much Pecos and Rose.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I met one of the doctors who came down with the virus but that was over two decades ago. He was a nice man and apparently loved at the hospital where he works so I'm glad he's now recovering. I hope I can answer no to this.  The mother of two of my grandchildren was exposed as was my niece. They are self quarantining, so time will tell.  So far they are asymptomatic, thank God.


Oh dear.     Sending an abundance of love and light to your loved ones.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2020)

My daughter-in-law, an OT, has been exposed.  She and my son are hoping for the best.  

The hospital will not test employees unless they show symptoms. All personnel are to continue reporting to work. They each are issued one N95 mask per day.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My daughter-in-law, an OT, has been exposed.  She and my son are hoping for the best.
> 
> The hospital will not test employees unless they show symptoms. All personnel are to continue reporting to work. They each are issued one N95 mask per day.


 Oh no!  That's awful!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 3, 2020)

One of my grandsons (mid 20s) actually had it at the end of January, but it was not recognized at the time.  He was informed a week or two ago that it was confirmed as Covid 19.  He is fully recovered (thank God) but said it was the sickest he has ever been.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> One of my grandsons (mid 20s) actually had it at the end of January, but it was not recognized at the time.  He was informed a week or two ago that it was confirmed as Covid 19.  He is fully recovered (thank God) but said it was the sickest he has ever been.


So glad he's recovered!!!


----------

